
Ask HN: What are some college courses run and taught solely by students? - vedanshbhartia
Such as https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RPISEC&#x2F;MBE
======
pandeykartikey
This one is taken in Stanford by students on Web Development.
[https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs90si/](https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs90si/)

------
fristonio
There is one more course by RPISEC itself which is on malware analysis.

[https://github.com/RPISEC/Malware](https://github.com/RPISEC/Malware)

